# Not pleased with Bobcat skid with plow- recommend snowblower attachment?



## clydesdale (Dec 24, 2007)

I have a Bobcat s150 with a regular truck Western plow with a polyurethane edge. I really don't like the way it cleaned my 600ft driveway. It leaves too much snow. I am thinking that a snowblower will clean better. The machine is standard flow. Thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

What type of surface is the driveway? Are you plowing with the storm? Are there shoes on the plow? If so are they set high? If you have a truck plow how is it mounted to the machine? Does the way it's mounted not allow for down pressure? I'm pretty sure a 6 foot blower is going to be really slow without highflow.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

A blower will scrape better, but as was mentioned, it may be tough with a standard flow. 

I have a 50 hp ASV with a blower and high flow. I use it mainly for nor'easters and drifting; otherwise I use a truck and plow. 

When i do use the blower, when I'm done i'll make a final pass to scrape as much as possible. I'll tilt the blower forward a bit and then put it in float. Because the scraped stuff is usually heavy/thick, i have to go slow as it lugs the engine a bit, and doesn't blow well (much easier to clog the chute). My driveway slopes down to te road, so i only do it heading downhill because it gives me a little more power.

It may not work well for you with standard flow

Why not stick the bucket back on and scrape with that? Angle the edge down just a bit snd keep it in float. 

This all assumes you have a paved driveway


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

if i understand, it is a truck plow modified for the bobcat?
check the angle of the plow, the edge may not be square enough to the surface


----------



## clydesdale (Dec 24, 2007)

The plow is set up to where it floats like a truck plow, no down pressure. The driveway is in great shape. That is why I have the poly edge. The driveway is long and in good shape. The thought of re-paving scares me. The plow does not have skid feet. The edge is right on the surface.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Lose the poly edge.........that is the problem with not scraping cleaner.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Check the pitch like Leo said and lose the rubber edge like Mark said. Your thinking about buying another attachment without checking the simple things first that should correct your issue. As far as the drive keep it seal coated and caulk were needed. Asphalt will not last without maintenance. They got material that will seal spider cracking now.


----------



## clydesdale (Dec 24, 2007)

The pitch seems ok. I tilt the plate so the plow is tilted down. If I try to go flat, it then just floats over the snow. I thought I did enough research on the edge. It was my understanding that it would do almost as good as the steel, but not damage the asphalt. I have sealed the asphalt and used hot crack sealer in the larger cracks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Poly won't do near as good as steel, but it does better than rubber.

Or try UHMW.

A blower is going to "damage" your driveway as much or more than a steel edge on a plow.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

clydesdale said:


> The pitch seems ok. I tilt the plate so the plow is tilted down. If I try to go flat, it then just floats over the snow. I thought I did enough research on the edge. It was my understanding that it would do almost as good as the steel, but not damage the asphalt. I have sealed the asphalt and used hot crack sealer in the larger cracks.


If your maintaining the drive with fire cracker hot crack sealer and seal coating that asphalt that steel edge will be fine. You coat it right that edge will ride on the seal coat. Poly - rubber I call them both rubber :hammerhead: I know the difference just never had a poly one. Some are happy with what they do. You are not I would just take it off and hold it for now. We always just use the rubber for rough parking areas where there's a shot of catching a manhole or catch basin etc. Other than that steel edge no shoes.


----------



## clydesdale (Dec 24, 2007)

Update guys- still not totally happen with this set up. But, I had to back blade and area and it gets down much better when back blading. So, I actually went down the whole damn driveway in reverse after the initial cleaning. It gets down lower for sure. Any idea why in forward it just does not bite?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Can you post a clear close up picture if your plow edge? That will help with determining what the issue may be


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

I have two skid loader plows, one with steel edge and the other with a 1" UHMW poly edge. The steel definitely scrapes better, the poly stays at home so it doesn't scratch my decorative concrete up. If it's scraping better by backdragging, it sounds like the attack angle is way off on the plow. Try posting a picture or two.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Get a snow bucket. I used to do a ton of drives with snow buckets. The plow you're using sucks. I'm assuming you don't want to spent 3-4k on a good plow either. Used 6-7' snow bucket will run you 4-500ish.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have no other input on the blade other than what has been said about the need for a steel cutting edge.

As for the blower... without a high flow machine, I would not even consider the option... low flow blowers on an underpowered machine are worthless...


----------

